

Show HN: Skruge.in using machine learning for stockexchange - bussiere

http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.skruge.in
I&#x27;ve worked on a project that analyze social network and news and also find pattern in stocks (as the black friday. As i need fund to continue to work on this, it seems fair to me to give tips and ask people to make donation when they will make a benefice with our tips.<p>We mainly use python &#x2F; django &#x2F; rethinkdb &amp; postgresql  &#x2F; ipython &#x2F; scykit for data learning and stats.<p>One of our goal is to explain each time why you have to buy.
======
mjhea0
I've worked on some similar projects. Would love to see the code. Have you
thought about open sourcing?

You could use something like, [http://assembly.com](http://assembly.com), to
crowdsource development. Or get a starter seed through Kickstarter.

Best!

------
mjhea0
Clickable: [http://www.skruge.in](http://www.skruge.in)

